# VW Sharkfin antenna wires



## Major Gearhead (May 27, 2006)

Just got the VW sharkfin antenna. It is the D model with 4 wires with different color plugs. Anyone know what antennas these coordinate to. The plugs are blue, green, purple and white. They all have farka connectors on them. I believe that blue is GPS, purple is AM/FM bit I am not sure. Anyone have any ideas?
UPDATE...
I moved back some of the heat shrink and noticed the wires were branded with what they are for. The blue wire is GPS, the white wire is FM, the purple is Satalite radio and the green wire was not marked. Nevertheless I just need the GPS and FM wires. A little splicing foo and voala my Pioneer hu can see the satalites perfectly. This VW sharkfin is way better than the antenna that came with the Pioneer itself. 


_Modified by Major Gearhead at 12:06 AM 2-14-2010_


----------



## pb4ugoout (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: VW Sharkfin antenna wires (Major Gearhead)*

Can you confirm that this antenna does am/fm. Do you have a part number on the sharkfin so that I can look it up? Where did you get it?


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pb4ugoout* »_Can you confirm that this antenna does am/fm. Do you have a part number on the sharkfin so that I can look it up? Where did you get it?


OP has a mark 4. you have a mark 5. completely different antenna setups. GTI should have the am/fm antennae in the rear glass. The sharkfin on mk5s only has GPS and satellite in it (the actual vertical fin part of the antenna is completely pointless, it could be a flat puck in the US but VW is saving money by re-using the same housing they use in ROW).


----------



## pb4ugoout (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

Ah didn't notice OP had a mk4. Thanks for the clarification. I'm pretty sure that I do not have an antenna in my rear glass. I have an RC antenna on the roof. Car didn't originally come with sat radio. I can't seem to find it anymore but someone posted something about an antenna that had a sat radio antenna and an am/fm whip in the same unit. I don't need a gps antenna and would like to retain am/fm if I put a sat sharkfin on the roof. That would be ideally what I'm looking for. I don't remember which site it was posted on and I can't find it at all anymore. I believe it was a new model year part, as in for the mk6 vehicles. Any idea?


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The antenna in the rear glass just looks like more defroster lines. AFAIK, the only mk5 golf in the US that didn't get glass antenna is the Rabbit, the GTIs should all have it in the glass... I know for sure the newer ones do (2008+) as they all had satrad as an option. You say you have the big whip-style antenna on the roof? The only whip + satrad I've seen has been for Mk4 and I think maybe it was aftermarket... but I'm not a definitive authority on antenna options either.


----------



## pb4ugoout (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*

I absolutely have a whip on the roof. Maybe the whip is for AM only. I think it's funny that this car has been around for so long and no one definitively knows what antennas are what! Lol! I'll pull it off tomorrow and see what my FM reception does. I don't listen to AM at all and don't expect I ever will. So assuming I have a rear glass antenna and the whip is AM, would I be able to use the existing wire going to the AM whip on the roof to connect a sat shark fin? It's just coax, I should be able to use a few adapters and get it working fine right? My car came with a premium 7 radio with the mix button and no sat button. Nor do I have a sat module under the passenger seat. Any more insight you can provide will be beneficial! Thanks! I'll update again with what I find out about my whip.


----------



## pb4ugoout (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (pb4ugoout)*

Okay so I went out to the car today and removed the whip. I turned on my Pioneer AVH-P3200BT and set it to FM. I am using an antenna adapter that is connected only to the antenna wire that was marked FM on the back on my stock radio. My adapter didn't have provisions for both cables (the fm one and the one marked with an OHM symbol) I was indeed still able to pick up stations. However, 1 station had very weak signal. After re-installing the whip, the signal became stronger and the station became clear. At this moment I'm not sure what to think. Short of actually removing the headliner and trying to see if there is 1 or 2 wires coming from the whip antenna. Anyone else have any ideas on the situation?


----------



## PublicEnemy (Dec 10, 2009)

I am very interested in this also. Here it looks like this guy used the euro shark fin and the thing plugged right up for FM/AM reception just fine. Can someone confirm that this is the $69 OEM shark fin on TMtuning.com that this guy is using in his DIY http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...=3508


----------

